# WTB Toy Hauler 5th wheel



## cskbull (Apr 26, 2010)

Looking for a nice pre-owned toy hauler 5th wheel, preferably 36-40ft. Cargo/Garage has to be 12'. Contact and send pics to Cam @361-649-9195 or [email protected].


----------

